
IOS Wish List - apress
http://www.subtraction.com/2012/03/05/ios-wish-list
======
apress
I strongly second Khoi's call for a re-imagining of the current broken multi-
user/family/Apple ID iOS situation. The tablet computer is handed around, left
lying around in the house, picked up by whoever gets their hands on it first
in our house. It needs some kind of Apple-y multi-user settings.

